# Wild camping Red Wharf Bay Llandonna



## Peak9551 (Apr 16, 2021)

First post so here we go:
just been to a spot on Red Wharf Bay this week, Llandonna beach. (Pic below) Last year stayed overnight but when we arrived on Monday they have placed boulders so can’t access the beach. Anyone know if this is permanent.  There is a small car park which we stayed in but not quite as good as being right on the beach.
andrew


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 16, 2021)

Maybe that's just the way it is for that particular spot now?

I'm sure if you did some Googling around you might find a news article, or some local council information as to why the boulders have appeared since last year.

I can see that in an ideal world it would be good to just park up on the grassy shingle right next to the sea and the beach there, but they may have had good reason to use boulders to stop people parking up?

Maybe they got inundated with all sorts of cov-idiots last year who were new to wild camping who weren't behaving themselves?
Please don't think I mean you when I say that, btw! 

We're an overcrowded island. You can't always get those idyllic spots to yourself that everybody dreams about, and the pandemic certainly hasn't helped the situation 

The car park seems to be a reasonable compromise for now, especially if they are still allowing campers/mohos to park there overnight?


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Motorhomes  not allowed  to enter the pub car park at red warf  ,however much you want to  spend .


----------



## davep10000 (Apr 16, 2021)

I was here a couple of years ago in a land rover with a few friends also in land rovers (well, a few hundred friends actually).


----------



## Peak9551 (Apr 17, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Maybe that's just the way it is for that particular spot now?
> 
> I'm sure if you did some Googling around you might find a news article, or some local council information as to why the boulders have appeared since last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peak9551 (Apr 17, 2021)

Your probably right about Covidiots!


----------



## Peak9551 (Apr 17, 2021)

davep10000 said:


> I was here a couple of years ago in a land rover with a few friends also in land rovers (well, a few hundred friends actually).
> View attachment 96381


----------



## Peak9551 (Apr 17, 2021)

Cool


----------



## Robmac (Apr 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 17, 2021)

Oops! Yes, welcome aboard


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 22, 2021)

Can’t help with the question but welcome along.


----------

